# NEW ORLEANS With My Lens



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful new thread. This city have a very special character, love this particularities


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very cool atmosphere in the streets with all the people and the many street musicians... 
pic 41: the colours of Bourbon Street... lovely buildings (42/43)...

So many clubs and restaurants! I would try out the one where the crocodyle
plays the guitar  (46)

60: Have a Fats Domino CD at home, I love his style!

Great updates! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^thaks again for the looks, likes and comments


VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> This beautiful streets with people reminds me when I was young and I loved aktion movies:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckl8Zb5tOTI


It's nice to reminisce being young with so much energy and can do many things, well our life must go on as for me, i tried to do things 
I think I can still do. BTW, I love that 1993 thriller Jean Claude van Damme starrer.



yansa said:


> Very cool atmosphere in the streets with all the people and the many street musicians...
> pic 41: the colours of Bourbon Street... lovely buildings (42/43)...
> So many clubs and restaurants! I would try out the one where the crocodyle
> plays the guitar  (46)
> ...


the place is like a big party with many bands playing many music genres all at the same time and it really gets thicker and crowdier as night gets late. I can't really imagine this place during the mardi gras where every street corner and nook is filled with people in celebratory mood.

61








62








63








64








65








66








67








68








69








70


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful, very nice :cheers:


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

cool shots, one of America's good looking cities.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

71








72








73








74








75








76








77








78








79








80


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

81








82








83








84








85








86








87








88








89









90 *hot chocolate and beignets @ a 150-year old Cafe du Monde*


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful black and white photography :applause:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

A vibrant city brimming with charm kay:

Great photos! :cheers:


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

wow! beautiful and you really capture the character of old New Orleans.
your black and white shots are highly defined, and Bourbon is so vibrant.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Some excellent black and white pics! kay:
B/w fits very well to New Orleans!


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

wonderful French Quarter, lovely and quaint old buildings.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

nice and interesting your choice in b&w kay:


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

gorgeous, loving those black and white photos, very apt for the buildings.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

cool pics, cool city....love those B&W photos.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

lovely! I love the quaintness of the Quarter. nice photos specially the black and white.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

nice and what really liking me this city is it's being unique to the rest of the American cities.:cheers::cheers:


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

great pictures/like the black and white.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^thanks everyone, I'm truly glad for appreciating my work.^^

*Canal Street* which is the main street of the city at dusk.

91








92








93








94








95








96








97








98








99








100








101


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

102








103








104








105








106








107








108








109








110


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

very interesting! well maintained colonial buildings which really sets New Orleans 
different from the rest of American cities.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

DaveF12 said:


> very interesting! well maintained colonial buildings which really sets New Orleans
> different from the rest of American cities.


I totally agree, and to add some more, New Orleans has its local cuisine like jambalaya, gumbo, crocodile poboys, muffaletta (sandwich) and beignets.

111








112








113








114








115








116








117








118


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

119








120








121








122








123








124








125


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

New Orleans looks good in colours, in b/w and at dusk. 
Great pics, capricorn! kay:

The iron balconies are something special and beautiful.
Did you like the local cuisine, capricorn?


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

yansa said:


> New Orleans looks good in colours, in b/w and at dusk.
> Great pics, capricorn! kay:
> 
> The iron balconies are something special and beautiful.
> Did you like the local cuisine, capricorn?


I did try *jambalaya* but I think I would like it after some more try that I have to get my tongue used to it. * Beignets* which I really like as a light breakfast or snacks. Beignets were declared the official state doughnut of Louisiana in 1986. And *muffuletta* which is an Italian sandwich (created in 1906 at Central Grocery) consists of a muffuletta loaf split horizontally and covered with layers of marinated olive salad, mortadella, salami, mozzarella, ham, and provolone. I tried this at Central Grocery and I like it.









jambalaya (small bowl) which cost USD 6.00









Beignets - a pastry with powder sugar on top (which look like a flour)


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Mmmmmmm!  Thank you for showing me, capricorn!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting, very nice black & white photos from New Orleans :cheers:


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

beautiful photos of a city with lots of characters.....those foods are yummy!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Love your pics of Canal Street at dusk, and the black and white. Some gorgeous building and statue in New-Orlean kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm not sure but I have the feeling that I tended to produce some misunderstandings
over the last while, not sure... 

I loved your pics of jambalaya and beignets, capricorn, and would have eaten that
all up, if I was there! kay:
Seeing that tasty looking food makes me feel hungry now in the early morning.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

General Electric said:


> Love your pics of Canal Street at dusk, and the black and white. Some gorgeous building and statue in New-Orlean kay:


Hi GE, that statue is Andrew Jackson's, an American soldier and statesman who served as the seventh President of the United States from 1829 to 1837.He won a decisive victory in the War of 1812 over the British at the Battle of New Orleans, making him a national hero.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

yansa said:


> I'm not sure but I have the feeling that I tended to produce some misunderstandings
> over the last while, not sure...


I don't think so. sometimes we made a wrong impression and somebody corrected it, I mean making a mistake happens to everyone. 
I remembered one time, somebody commented that my pics are "wicked" and I took it negatively. it's a good thing that one of the moderators 
told me that that's a positive thing. then I realized maybe it's a new term used to express a positive description. 
no worries and have a good day Silvia.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

capricorn2000 said:


> I don't think so. sometimes we made a wrong impression and somebody corrected it, I mean making a mistake happens to everyone.
> I remembered one time, somebody commented that my pics are "wicked" and I took it negatively. it's a good thing that one of the moderators
> told me that that's a positive thing. then I realized maybe it's a new term used to express a positive description.
> no worries and have a good day Silvia.


Thank you, capricorn, I'm relieved now! 
Sometimes it's really a question of using the right term in another language,
and I'm not very good in English. If you all could see how often I have to
use the quick translation in internet while I write my comments here... 

I also wish you a good day, capricorn!


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

cool photos, as they were converted into black and white.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^thanks everyone and have a pleasant day^^

*on the steamboat plying the Mississippi River*
126








127








128








129








130








131








132








133








134








135


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

136








137








138








139








140








141








142








143








144








145


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great views to the bridge, capricorn! kay:
And I'm in love with the iron balconies, they are beautiful!
Special applause for #56/5 and 6!


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice update.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Lovely set!


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

beautiful and the city has a respectable skyline.
also, I always thought that Mississippi River is the one that's being referred to
in that old song "Ol man river" sang by Frank Sinatra.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

capricorn2000 said:


> *@ Silvia *- oh you noticed that Dutch registered cargo(?) ship. I personally like ships, they're like oversized toys.


I like them too, *capricorn*! One reason is for sure the one you mentioned,
oversized toys like cars and airplanes. 
Another reason for me is that they have something of longing for travel
and adventure...

The Gladys B looks strong and tough - could this be a ship of the water police,
or an emergency ship?
The Creole Queen is such a romantic one... 

And the impressive hull of the Eagle Tampa reminded me of a story told
about a piece of music:
John Adams is said to have composed "Harmonielehre" after having a
phantastic dream of a mighty, rusty ship coming out of the water.
Im my imagination it's something like the Eagle Tampa, with more rust...


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*@Silvia* - I think the Gladys B looks more of a tug boat but I like the shape, the *Creole Queen* (per Wiki) is a 1,000-passenger operating out of the port of New Orleans, christened into service in 1983. On the other hand, The present *Natchez (IX)* (since there were several boats bearing the same name) has been operational since 1975 but with steam engines originally built in 1925 for the steamboat Clairton, from which the steering system also came. From the SS J.D. Ayres were taken the copper bell, made of 250 melted silver dollars. The bell has on top a copper acorn that was once on the Avalon (now known as the Belle of Louisville), and on the Delta Queen. The Natchez IX also features a steam calliope that can play 32 notes. As for the food, *Creole Queen* serves Cajun/Creole cuisines (which I want to try) while *Natchez* is what you see in my photo.
Oh my, I"m just imagining that John Adam's composition is like a nostalgic something coming out to life like a phoenix rising, a revival collecting energy and then boom....an ecstacy where all the musical instruments playing their best in harmony.


206








207








208








209








210








211








212








213








214








215


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice colours in your update, *capricorn*! kay:



capricorn2000 said:


> *@Silvia* - I think the Gladys B looks more of a tug boat but I like the shape, the *Creole Queen* (per Wiki) is a 1,000-passenger operating out of the port of New Orleans, christened into service in 1983. On the other hand, The present *Natchez (IX)* (since there were several boats bearing the same name) has been operational since 1975 but with steam engines originally built in 1925 for the steamboat Clairton, from which the steering system also came. From the SS J.D. Ayres were taken the copper bell, made of 250 melted silver dollars. The bell has on top a copper acorn that was once on the Avalon (now known as the Belle of Louisville), and on the Delta Queen. The Natchez IX also features a steam calliope that can play 32 notes.


Thank you very much for doing some research about the ships we talked of! 
Yes, the Gladys B surely is a tug boat. They also are very strong and have
a slight similarity to rescue cruisers, here I found a German example:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seenotrettungskreuzer#/media/File:SKEiswetteII.jpg



capricorn2000 said:


> As for the food, *Creole Queen* serves Cajun/Creole cuisines (which I want to try) while *Natchez* is what you see in my photo.


I once owned a small book about Cajun Cuisine, but can't find it at the moment.
There are some interesting recipes, that I will try out one day. 
I love that whole "Cajun thing", also listen to music like "Cajun Moon" by
J.J. Cale :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhGeVuu0p_A



capricorn2000 said:


> Oh my, I"m just imagining that John Adam's composition is like a nostalgic something coming out to life like a phoenix rising, a revival collecting energy and then boom....an ecstacy where all the musical instruments playing their best in harmony.


That's a very nice phantasy about Adam's composition, capricorn! kay:
It was the first CD with temporary music (first performance 1985) I bought,
and they also show a ship at the cover.
The first accords are very impressing, but the composition has tender parts too. 
It's described a mix of Minimal Music, Late Romantic Era and Impressionism:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUiv0jJl9zU

Please keep them Mississippi ships pics coming!  :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Glad to see New Orleans retains its unmistakeable charm, and how it looks almost completely recovered from Katrina: downtown seems back to life and its Golden Age 

And, about this photograph:



capricorn2000 said:


> 185


This old mill (or factory?) looks like one of locations used for 2013 Film *Bullet to the Head*, with Sylvester Stallone, showing the underworld of real estate corruption in any city (in this case, New Orleans, but it could be everywhere). It's a very violent film, but well done, and Jason Momoa gives us a very good work (as always).


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

lovely photo update...and what a great Mississippi River.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks Silvia for those input, really love them.
there's a chain seafood resto here where cajun is one of the choices on how your seafoods (shrimps, mussels,clams) are to be cooked and I tried that and it's a kind of hot with the smell of paprika and other herbs.
likewise, I love that Adam composition, it's relaxing.



Eduarqui said:


> And, about this photograph:
> 
> 
> 
> This old mill (or factory?) looks like one of locations used for 2013 Film *Bullet to the Head*, with Sylvester Stallone, showing the underworld of real estate corruption in any city (in this case, New Orleans, but it could be everywhere). It's a very violent film, but well done, and Jason Momoa gives us a very good work (as always).


that's a sugar mill actually and the largest in the world (as per steamboat guide)
I saw some teaser of _Bullet to the Head_ and most probably the mill was one of the shooting locations, but it's too bad the movie didn't make money.

*More on French Quarter*
216








217








218








219








220








221








222








223








224








225


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

226








227








228








229








230








231








232








233








234








235


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

So many nice places, buildings, fountains... - they all have their very
individual character. There is only one New Orleans in the world, and this
is well worth visiting! kay:
One example I love: the wonderful plant decoration in pic 217!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Fine updates, and thank you for the answer kay:


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

what a lovely city, a mix of different culture.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^thanks again fellow forumers -Silvia, GE and DWest and take care^^

*Back to the Pharmacy*

236








237








238








239








240








241








242








243








244








245


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

246








247








248








249








250








251








252








253








254








255


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful pictures, interesting stuff, nice selfie, capricorn! kay:

I love those old advertisements!
Old pharmacies - a gaze into the "good old times", which could be quite
cruel when they only used Whiskey against the pain during a tooth treatment.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

yansa said:


> Wonderful pictures, interesting stuff, nice selfie, capricorn! kay:
> I love those old advertisements!
> Old pharmacies - a gaze into the "good old times", which could be quite
> cruel when they only used Whiskey against the pain during a tooth treatment.


I know like they (men of old) considered alcohol as a treatment and hey, you noticed my selfie (embarrassed) thanks anyways.

some shots in the French Quarter -

256








257








258








259








260








261








262








263








264








265


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

266








267








268








269








270








271








272








273








274








275


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely buildings and colours! kay:

I did ask this once before, but I think, it was in another thread. 
Did you visit any of the New Orleans Voodoo shops, capricorn?


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

always love this quaint city, the designs and colors of the houses.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful update

The incredible pharmacy: so many things here, as I imagine an ancient one.
95/4: nice initiative!!

:cheers:


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

gorgeous, this city is one of a kind in America.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

wonderful French Quarter and fantastic vibrant streets.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice update of the old quarter - like those quaint stores.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

very interesting old district, like going back in time.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from New Orleans


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^thanks guys, have fun - it's halloween. :banana::banana::banana:

341








342








343








344








345








346








347








348








349








350


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Some shots of the hotel I stayed.*

351








352








353








354








355








356








357








358








359








360


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice updates!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh... Is it legal there to sell crocodyle heads?

Nice hotel you stayed in! kay:
And of course this Voodoo shop fascinates me! 
Did you risk a glance into it? 



capricorn2000 said:


> 346


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Surely the alligator heads are plastic?

Nice little hotel you stayed in there.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

openlyJane said:


> Surely the alligator heads are plastic?
> 
> Nice little hotel you stayed in there.


Those are real and they have here _alligator sandwich_ but I don't have the guts to try,
Yeah, the hotel is really nice and quaint,
I'm here in Houston airport from Mex city on way back home to Van,
Roberto was with me for the four days that I was there, we had a grand time.
Thank you and thanks all for your nice comments,


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Some very charming places, nice updates kay:


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

beautiful and interest city as well.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

yansa said:


> Oh... Is it legal there to sell crocodyle heads?
> Nice hotel you stayed in! kay:
> And of course this Voodoo shop fascinates me!
> Did you risk a glance into it?


hi Silvia, I should have answered your question together with Jane but I used those small computers in Houston airport which really strained my eyes but I think selling crocodile (or alligator) heads is allowed since I saw lots of those in different stores. My bro who's with me wants to buy one but I stopped him because I'm not sure if Canada will allow that. As I mentioned at my Jane's reply, that alligator meat is allowed to be eaten as I saw a resto that offers one, but no guts for me to try. (i,e, alligator poboy where poboy means poor boy)









Yeah I like the hotel and the staff are nice.
I really didn't get inside a Voodoo shop but I saw in youtube a ritual done inside one of those shops but I witnessed some rituals in an open streets here. have a good day.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

capricorn2000 said:


> hi Silvia, I should have answered your question together with Jane but I used those small computers in Houston airport which really strained my eyes but I think selling crocodile (or alligator) heads is allowed since I saw lots of those in different stores. My bro who's with me wants to buy one but I stopped him because I'm not sure if Canada will allow that. As I mentioned at my Jane's reply, that alligator meat is allowed to be eaten as I saw a resto that offers one, but no guts for me to try. (i,e, alligator poboy where poboy means poor boy)


Thank you for your information about this, capricorn!
Of course everyone is free to decide what he eats. I never could eat an
alligator. The same with horse. In Austria some people eat "Pferdeleberkaese",
a speciality made of horse meat. I never tasted that.
And of course I wouldn't want to have an alligator head in my flat. 



capricorn2000 said:


> Yeah I like the hotel and the staff are nice.
> I really didn't get inside a Voodoo shop but I saw in youtube a ritual done inside one of those shops but I witnessed some rituals in an open streets here.


That must have been an exciting experience, capricorn!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice pictures with Alligator and "Poboys" at menu :lol: The terrasse look very pleasant


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice photos, oh I like that alligator head for a souvenir.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^thanks everyone, loving your comments^^

I visited the campuses of Tulane and Loyola Universities which are sitting side by side. The campuses were mostly deserted 
as it was a semestral break.

*Loyola University* was established in 1904, present pop: 5,008 students, total campus size: 23 acres.
361








362








363








364








365








366








367








368








369


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Tulane University* was established in 1834, present pop:13,581 students, 
campus size: 110 acres.
As there is a written notice that taking photos is not allowed without permit, 
so I didn't really walked around its large campus and didn't take many photos.
370








371








372








373








374








375


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great pic of Loyola University, capricorn - an astonishing building! kay:
Does the name have something to do with Ignatius of Loyola?



capricorn2000 said:


>


This campus has wonderful trees! kay:



capricorn2000 said:


>


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

very nice update, a real travelogue.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*The Sydney and Wanda Besthoff Sculpture Garden* (NOMA)

436 *Henry Moore* (1898-1986) English artist/ *Reclining Mother and Child* 1975 Bronze










437 *Auguste Rodin* (1840-1917) French sculpture










438 *Pierre Auguste Renoir* (1841-1919) French artist










439








440









441 *Jesus Moroles* (1950-2015) American sculptor










442








443









444*Jean Robert Ipousteguy* (1920-2006) French sculptor
*Gran Val de Grace* 1977 - bronze










445


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

446 *George Segal* American (1924-2000)
*Three Figures and Four Benches* 1979 painted bronze










447 *Rona Pondick* American born 1952
*Monkeys* 1998-2001 stainless steel










448








449









450/51 *Elizabeth Frink* British 1930-93
*Riace Warriors I,II,III,IV* 1983-88 Patinated bronze 

450









451









452 *Robert Indiana* American born 1928
*LOVE*, red blue 1966-97 Aluminum and acrylic polyurethane enamel










453








454








455


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great stuff, capricorn! I particularly like the Rodin head and the Frink warriors.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fine pics of the connection between nature and art, Robert! kay:

Like the Henry Moore sculpture, the Segal figures, the Frink Warriors and
particularly the bridge (No. 443) and the Monkeys by Ronda Pondick (with
human arms! ), great metal work in "movement"...


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

lovely update, I always have liking on black and white photos


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Out of curiosity, how much people speak French?


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

AbidM said:


> Out of curiosity, how much people speak French?


No French speaking, only English..
The history of New Orleans, Louisiana, traces the city's development from its founding by the French (17th century), through its period under 
Spanish control, then briefly back to French rule before being acquired by the United States in the Louisiana Purchase.wikipedia


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new updates from New Orleans


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

beautiful art garden, and the old quarter as well.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^thank you all, love your comments.^^



Why-Why said:


> Great stuff, capricorn! I particularly like the Rodin head and the Frink warriors.





yansa said:


> Fine pics of the connection between nature and art, Robert! kay:
> Like the Henry Moore sculpture, the Segal figures, the Frink Warriors and
> particularly the bridge (No. 443) and the Monkeys by Ronda Pondick (with
> human arms! ), great metal work in "movement"...


I'm really glad you appreciate them like I do...thanks Silvia & Why-Why.

I was not able to get the name of the artist on the one below which I have a pic similar to this at NYC's MET. 

456A *At NOMA - Art Garden*










456B *At New York City's MET*










457 *Do-Ho Suh* Korean born 1962 / *Karma* 2011 Brushed Stainless Steel










458 *Arman* (Armand Pierre Fernandez) French, 1928-2005 / *Pablo **Casal's Obelisk* 1983 Hammered Copper










459 *Gaston Lachaise* American of French birth, 1882-1935* Heron Man* 1930-34










460 *Sandro Chia* Italian born 1946










461 *Leonard Baskin* American 1922-2000










462 *William Zorach* American of Lithuanian birth, 1889-1966










463 *Audrey Flack* American born 1931 










464 *Joel Shapiro* American born 1941 / Untitled 1991 Bronze










465 *Jaume Plensa* Spanish born 1955 / *Overflow* 2005 Stainless Steel


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

466








467








468








469








470








471








472








473








474








475


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for again showing some of those very nice New Orleans houses, Robert! kay:
Very interesting sculptures too - the work of Do-Ho Suh very well illustrates
the idea of Karma, and - though others may find it's Kitsch  - I love the
female figure with the crystal by Audrey Flack. kay:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Great pictures of stunning city :applause: I particularly love the b&w kay:


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice! inspiring set of sculpture in a beautiful setting....like the pics of the old areas as well.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

great photo update, love the museum and the French Quarter,- New Orleans is one of a kind.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

beautiful sculpture garden and the old district as well.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

nice! inspiring work of art.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

gorgeous shots, I like the uniqueness of New Orleans.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^thank you fellow forumers -*Silvia, GE, madonnagirl, danmartin, skylark, karlvan, MyGoerge* - thank you.



yansa said:


> Thank you for again showing some of those very nice New Orleans houses, Robert! kay:
> Very interesting sculptures too - the work of Do-Ho Suh very well illustrates
> the idea of Karma, and - though others may find it's Kitsch  - I love the
> female figure with the crystal by Audrey Flack. kay:


thanks Silvia - when I was way younger, (I think I was at the small garden of Rodin's museum in Paris), I had this wishful thinking that somebody would create a garden full of sculptures done by various established artists - and viola! New Orleans has it.

*Back to Jackson Square -*

476








477








478








479








480








481








482








483








484








485


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

The Cathedral-Basilica of Saint Louis, King of France, also called *St. Louis Cathedral* is the seat of the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of New Orleans and is the oldest cathedral in what would become the United States. The first church on the site was built in 1718; the third, built in 1789, was raised to cathedral rank in 1793. The cathedral was expanded and largely rebuilt in 1850, with little of the 1789 structure remaining.(source:wikipedia)
486








487








488








489








490








491








492








493








494








495


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

What a beautiful photos of the NOMA paintings!
Thanks for sharing, dear Friend!


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

nice! and beautiful collection of art and furniture.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Why-Why said:


> Nice selection from NOMA, capricorn. I like the Sisley and the Braque in particular.


that Braque must be one of his earlier work as he fall into cubism in his latter life.


yansa said:


> But it's a nice selfie, Robert - to be in a Kandinsky painting is quite a fine place.
> I love this one with the dog which steals from the table. And look what
> dangerous looking friend is waiting under the table!  Maybe a Mastiff?
> Love those chairs! kay:
> Very nice update indeed!


*Silvia*, thanks for the compliment and I really like the way you related the Emperor's wife's attitude and idiosyncrasies. it really makes me laugh.
yeah, that other dog below the table is kind of super alert and ready to grab whatever the loot the other dog can steal. lastly, I noticed all those chairs have classy designs and well done and I like all of them.



Gratteciel said:


> What a beautiful photos of the NOMA paintings!
> Thanks for sharing, dear Friend!


thanks for the compliment and I'm glad you like them dear Friend Roberto.



DaveF12 said:


> nice! and beautiful collection of art and furniture.


I'm glad with yoru comments and have all enjoy the holiday's celebration.

*NOMA's Ethnic arts from some African and Latin American countries.*

536 *Honduras*









537 Honduras









538 Costa Rica









539









540








541








542








543









544 *Congo*










545 *Nigeria*


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Great museum! Noma have a beautiful and diverse collection!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

546









547









548 *Congo*










549 Liberia /Sierra Leone










550 *Cameroon*









551 India









552 *Ethiopia*









553 *Egypt*









554 *Niger*









555 India


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful collection and pics of Ethnic arts, dear Robert - thank you for showing! kay:
The African pieces are of special interest for me.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Ethnic Art Always impress, we love places like this museum :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

^^

I agree with Eduardo, great few last sets! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

yansa said:


> Wonderful collection and pics of Ethnic arts, dear Robert - thank you for showing! kay:
> The African pieces are of special interest for me.


thanks *Silvia*, my bad I failed to get the countries of origin to some of them.

thanks likewise, to *Eduardo, christos-greece* and *Skopje/Скопје* for you lovely comments, visits and likes.

*Audubon Park* (historically French: Plantation de Boré[1]) is a city park in the Uptown neighborhood of New Orleans, with a size of approximately 350 acres. The park was purchased by the city in 1871 and it is bordered on one side by the Mississippi River and on the other by St. Charles Avenue, directly across from Tulane University and Loyola University. The park is named in honor of artist and naturalist John James Audubon, who began living in New Orleans in 1821. (source:wikipedia)

556








557








558








559








560








561








562








563








564








565








566








567








568


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Streetcars, Streetcars*

569








570








571








572








573








574








575


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful pics of Audubon Park, Robert! kay:
Love this tree:



capricorn2000 said:


> 561


And lovely old streetcars!
(Brought into my mind the film "A Streetcar Named Desire" with Marlon Brando and Vivian Leigh...)


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great set, love the streetcars!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great pics and beautiful streetcars!
Happy New Year, dear Friend!


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Lovely NOLA.

*Happy New Year Capricorn!*


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

nice antique ethnic arts collections....and lovely park as well.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

wonderful photos, those art pieces and shots around the city.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^always a pleasure guys for your comments/visits and thanks for that - *Silvia, to Ben, to amigo Roberto, falp6, MyGeorge & danmartin1985*

*Some shots along St Charles Ave.*
576








577








578








579








580








581








582








583








584








585


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Along Carollton Ave.*

586








587








588








589








590








591








592









*Along Canal Street*
593








594








595


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful pictures, I m falling in love with the red tramway


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great updates! This original pictures caught my attention:










Nice shadow play!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

^^ I love this pic, could be a surrealist painting as well! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

yansa said:


> ^^ I love this pic, could be a surrealist painting as well! kay:


interesting observation, thanks *Silvia*, likewise to *Ben.* Thanks as well to the rest of the gang, feel glad for your nice comments -*chris, diddy*, *Eduardo, George, G E & Dave.*

636








637








638








639








640








641








642








643








644








645


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

646








647








648








649








650








651








652








653








654








655


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice pics, Robert! kay:
The lovely balconies alone would be worth the trip!


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

pretty nice update, French Quarter is always interesting to me.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Luv the architecture of New Orleans...very characterful. kay:


----------



## Nogalense (Jan 14, 2018)

Looks very tropical/caribbean/Latin Americanish! Pretty.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

beautiful update, definitely one unique city of USA.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Beautiful architecture and pictures! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^Thank you *Silvia, skylark, skymantle, Nogalense, charlie & Ben*, 
I couldn't ask for more from you guys, thank you again^^

Back to *NOMA* for more interesting art.

656 *Pablo Picasso* Spanish *Still Life with Candle* 1937 Oil on Canvas









657 *Raoul Dufy* French *The Window at Nice* 1923 Oil on Canvas









658 *Juan Gris* Spanish *Still Life with Lemon* 1926 Oil on Canvas









659 *Jackson Pollock* American *Composition (White,Black,Blue & Red on White)*1948









660 *Amadeo Modigliani* Italian active in France *Portrait of a Young Woman* 1918 Oil on Canvas









661 *Joan Miro* Spanish *Portrait of a Young Girl* 1935 Oil with sand on cardboard









662 *Pablo Picasso* Spanish *Woman in an Armchair* 1960 Oil on Canvas









663 *Joan Miro* Spanish *Persons in the Presence of Metamorphosis* 1936 Egg Tempera on Masonite









664* Ice Cream Vendo*r 1956









665 *Andy Warhol* American *Mick Jagger* 1975 Acrylic on Canvas


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*NOMA's Sculpture Garden*

666 *Pablo Casal's Obelisk* 1983 Bronze 









667 *Kenneth Snelson* *Virlane Tower* 1981 Stainless Steel









668 *Alison Saar* American *Travelin' Light* 1999 Bronze









669 *Fernando Botero* Colombian *Mother and Child* 1988









670 *Ossip Zadkine* *La Poetesse* 1953 Bronze









671 *Deborah Butterfield* USA *Restrained* 1999 Cast Bronze









672 *Lesley Dill* American *Standing Man With Radiating Words* 2006 Bronze









673 *Coosje van Bruggen/Claes Oldenburg* USA *Corridor Pin, Blue* 1999 Stainless steel/aluminum with acrylic enamel (front -unnamed)









674









675


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful new sets, dear friend!
In addition to the beauty and originality of the city, New Orleans has an amazing collection of art!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great sculpture collection, capricorn! Love that cruel "Mother and Child" by Botero!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Why-Why said:


> Great sculpture collection, capricorn!* Love that cruel "Mother and Child" by Botero*!


When I look at this, Nick, I must say, I prefer Boteros paintings. 
I once saw a Botero exhibition here in Vienna, he is great.

Robert, #251 is full of favourites! kay:
And among the sculptures I am most impressed by 668 - Travelin' Light,
and 671 - Restrained.

Thank you very much for showing us so much art!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

beautiful sculptures garden :applause:
jealousy LOL


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Why-Why said:


> Great sculpture collection, capricorn! Love that cruel "Mother and Child" by Botero!





yansa said:


> When I look at this, Nick, I must say, I prefer Boteros paintings.
> I once saw a Botero exhibition here in Vienna, he is great.


what I like about Botero's paintings are the bright colors which harmonize with each other and that exudes an uplifting ambiance of freedom and lightness of spirit. With regard to the sculpture, I don't understand why the madonna with all that weight is stepping on a small man - any interpretation?



yansa said:


> And among the sculptures I am most impressed by 668 - Travelin' Light,


I like that too, and when you push it to swing, it makes a whizzing sound.
BTW, one of my faves is # 670 - it's like one of Picasso's styles of painting.



Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful new sets, dear friend!
> In addition to the beauty and originality of the city, New Orleans has an amazing collection of art!


I wasn't expecting this, NOMA has great and impressive collections of paintings, sculptures, visual and decorative arts.



Leongname said:


> beautiful sculptures garden :applause:
> jealousy LOL


you're right, we don't have this grand collections here in Vancouver.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

capricorn2000 said:


> what I like about Botero's paintings are the bright colors which harmonize with each other and that exudes an uplifting ambiance of freedom and lightness of spirit.


I love his humour and his naive way to paint (naive meant in a positive sense!)



capricorn2000 said:


> With regard to the sculpture, I don't understand why the madonna with all that weight is stepping on a small man - any interpretation?


I interprete it in a psychological way: A normal family. Sometimes when a woman
has a baby or young child all her attention goes to the child and the man/husband
feels neglected.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice shots of paintings and sculptures...love them.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thank you thank you everyone and have a good day!^^^^


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice pics, Robert!
I love those balconies of the French Quarter of New Orleans.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

yansa said:


> Nice updates, Robert - so much wonderful looking meals! kay:
> You create so beautiful pics, would be great if you keep on doing it!
> By the way, I wear a similar hat in summer :


... and earnestly think about buying a cowboy hat! 
[/QUOTE]
trying Southern foods like jambalaya, grit and others I don't remember their names is a little challenge for me 
and I just took it as part of knowing their culture.
I like that hat store but seemingly their selling trilby/fedora (I have 2 of them already)
and I didn't get inside to check if it has cowboy hat or stetson which I want also to have.
I collect baseball hats ( I think I have 35 already) and tuques (about 18 of them).
Anyways, thanks Silvia and my friend Roberto, yes I also like those iron cast balconies specially when they're with plants.

More shots around the French Quarter from my brother's cam.

716








717








718








719








720








721








722








723








724








725


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

726








727








728








729








730








731








732








733








734








735


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

We really can feel the New Orleans atmosphere through your pics, Robert -
thank you so much for sharing them! kay:



capricorn2000 said:


> ... and earnestly think about buying a cowboy hat!


trying Southern foods like jambalaya, grit and others I don't remember their names is a little challenge for me 
and I just took it as part of knowing their culture.
I like that hat store but seemingly their selling trilby/fedora (I have 2 of them already)
and I didn't get inside to check if it has cowboy hat or stetson which I want also to have.
I collect baseball hats ( I think I have 35 already) and tuques (about 18 of them).
Anyways, thanks Silvia and my friend Roberto, yes I also like those iron cast balconies specially when they're with plants.[/QUOTE]

Oh, I saw in your selfies that you often wear baseball hats! 
Let's see who is the first of us two to buy a cowboy hat / stetson. 
I'm confident that I can find one in Vienna (I'm thinking of a store already
where I hope to find such hats.)


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

A lovely place (french market and above) that you show us! The architecture please me a lot :cheers:

And pic 733 with lots of jars, I always wonder what's inside kay:


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

lovely update, the old French Quarter is pleasing to look at.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

nice city to explore, love the sight and sound - a pretty different place from other American cities.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

yansa said:


> Oh, I saw in your selfies that you often wear baseball hats!
> Let's see who is the first of us two to buy a cowboy hat / stetson.
> I'm confident that I can find one in Vienna (I'm thinking of a store already
> where I hope to find such hats.)


Hi Silvia I saw a cowboy hat at dollar store and I had one, it's something that you can wear in costume/halloween party, made of thick cloth. 
I really don't have any idea what materials are used for cowboy hat or stetson- just guessing, maybe a felt or a leather?
anyways, here are photos -












General Electric said:


> And pic 733 with lots of jars, I always wonder what's inside kay:


probably medicinal herbs and processed chemicals to mix with other processed chemicals to concoct a drug for a particualar ailment.
I read some labels and they're something you can't memorize and understand.

*More shots - con't of the last posting* - - - 

736








737








738








739








740








741








742








743








744








745


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

746








747








748








749








750








751








752








753








754








755


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Luv that ol'time Italian joint.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I enjoy your New Orleans pics very much, Robert! kay:



capricorn2000 said:


> Hi Silvia I saw a cowboy hat at dollar store and I had one, it's something that you can wear in costume/halloween party, made of thick cloth.
> I really don't have any idea what materials are used for cowboy hat or stetson- just guessing, maybe a felt or a leather?
> anyways, here are photos -


That's a quite nice cowboy hat, Robert.  Maybe I would prefer a darker one.
I googled and found out that the original Stetson is made of felz - you mentioned
that material already.

Here I found some nice variants of cowboy hats (for me the whole cowboy
fashion is very nice and quite sexy both for men and for women :

https://www.google.de/search?q=frau...IoQ9C96BAgAEBk&biw=1366&bih=588&dpr=1#imgrc=_

I could imagine to buy a straw Stetson for summer as well.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fab pictures from the French Quarter


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

beautiful! those old styled buildings are just splendid.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

A very lively, interesting and colorful city!
thanks for the photos, dear friend.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

capricorn2000 said:


> probably medicinal herbs and processed chemicals to mix with other processed chemicals to concoct a drug for a particualar ailment.
> I read some labels and they're something you can't memorize and understand.


:cheers: exactly, exciting and fascinating 

Great updates btw kay:


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

beautiful photos as always on a nice city.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks again dear friends -*Jane, chris, skylark, dear friend Roberto, G E, karl and skymantle* -
I'm glad for you being so nice.



yansa said:


> I enjoy your New Orleans pics very much, Robert! kay:
> Here I found some nice variants of cowboy hats (for me the whole cowboy
> fashion is very nice and quite sexy both for men and for women :
> I could imagine to buy a straw Stetson for summer as well.


Straw stetson in summer for women is fab - light and carefree, I love that idea and I can imagine you wearing that with a checkered blouse 
and blue denims sitting in a sidewalk cafe and sipping pomegranite juice from a tall glass while watching people passing by with a sunglass on. 
Me, I'll probably wear my cowboy hat during the gay pride parade with my camera.

*more shots from my brother's cam -*

756








757








758








759








760








761








762








763








764








765


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

766








767








768








769








770








771








772








773








774








775


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

capricorn2000 said:


> Straw stetson in summer for women is fab - light and carefree, I love that idea and I can imagine you wearing that with a checkered blouse
> and blue denims sitting in a sidewalk cafe and sipping pomegranite juice from a tall glass while watching people passing by with a sunglass on.


Lovely phantasy, Robert.  I hope I can really do that in coming summer! :cheers:



capricorn2000 said:


> Me, I'll probably wear my cowboy hat during the gay pride parade with my camera.


Oh great, I hope to see many pics of that event! kay:
Vienna Pride 2018 will be from 02nd to 17th June, and I plan to visit the
Rainbow Parade with my camera. 

Great pics from charming New Orleans, many lovely details! 
People with big flats can have this plant with the big leaves at their homes
also here in Vienna.

And the people sitting on that densely planted balcony at the second pic
must feel like in the jungle - wonderful! :cheers:




capricorn2000 said:


> 761
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great architecture and lovely balconies! Nice set.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

New Orleans seems a city of discreet elegance: beautiful, well maintained and with cool atmosphere to enjoy life without too much pressures


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Great, very nice updates!


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

wow! beautiful photo update....


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

The old town of New Orleans has many interesting details. Balconies are very original. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

yansa said:


> Oh great, I hope to see many pics of that event! kay:
> Vienna Pride 2018 will be from 02nd to 17th June, and I plan to visit the
> Rainbow Parade with my camera.


the pride parade here is usually the last week-end of July and there are lots of elected gov't officials who are joining including our mayor and as far as I can remember Justin Trudeau walked in the parade by himself in 2014 & 2015 and in 2016, he also walked but was surrounded by many people/security and after a month or 2 he was chosen by his party as prime minister. last year, I didn't watched but I think he was there.
anyways, thanks* Silvia* for your nice comment and likewise, to *Ben, Eduardo, G E, madonna and falp 6 - have a nice day.*

*Along the Mississippi *
776








777








778








779








780








781








782








783








784








785


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

786 *Edgar Degas*









787 *Robert Gordy American 1933-1986*








788 Robert Gordy








789 Robert Gordy








790 Robert Gordy








791 Robert Gordy








792








793








794








795


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love both the Mississippi and the art pics, Robert! kay:
Also fine pics of the museum itself.

At our Rainbow Parade in former years I also have seen actors and politicians
taking part. Let's see what this year will bring! :cheers:
A nice day to you too, Robert!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Gordy painting look great, I don't know him but I like his style, the textured aspect  Pic 790: I'm an ignoramus in painting but I have the impression to see a mix of Van Gogh and Picasso styles. I hope not to ridicule myself by saying that!

Thank you for the updates, have nice day too!


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice photo update....the Mississippi shots are vivid and nice composition.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

I really like those very lively Robert Gordy artworks, especially #788 and #791.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great updates, dear friend. Very nice and interesting city!
Edgar Degas... kay:


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful photos and I like the clarity in post # 306.
I never heard of Robert Gordy but I like his paintings of head.


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Interesting paintings and views of Mississippi River kay:


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

Great pics !!! This city has a wonderful soul and your pictures show that exactly! Thanks


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

yansa said:


> At our Rainbow Parade in former years I also have seen actors and politicians
> taking part. Let's see what this year will bring! :cheers:
> A nice day to you too, Robert!


I'll be expecting some photos Silvia and thanks for your nice comment and have a good one...


General Electric said:


> Gordy painting look great, I don't know him but I like his style, the textured aspect  Pic 790: I'm an ignoramus in painting but I have the impression to see a mix of Van Gogh and Picasso styles. I hope not to ridicule myself by saying that!


yeah, the brush stroke is a style of Van Gogh and this cubism/cylindrical is that one can see in some Picasso's. well, they say that beauty is in the eyes of the beholder...thanks G E and enjoy>


VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> Great pics !!! This city has a wonderful soul and your pictures show that exactly! Thanks


thanks VRZ for your impression, yes, New Orleans is really something different from other US cities...have a good day and likewise, thanks guys -*DWest, Nick, my friend Roberto, Alexander and Falp 6* for your nice comments....smile!

796








797








798








799








800








801








802








803








804








805


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

806








807








808








809








810








811








812








813








814








815


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Your pictures of New Orleans are like a lovely, swinging melody, Robert! kay: :cheers:


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

wonderful shots, I like the vivid colors of your photos....kay:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

yansa said:


> Your pictures of New Orleans are like a lovely, swinging melody, Robert! kay: :cheers:


Thanks for that melodic comment Silvia and cheers as well to you and to Charlie.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

816








817








818








819








820








821








822








823








824








825


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love the grave with the hat, Robert. 
Very good pics again - here are two of my favourites! kay:



capricorn2000 said:


> 816
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

yansa said:


> Love the grave with the hat, Robert.
> Very good pics again - here are two of my favourites! kay:


I know, and It's sweet he's still remembered with that hat after almost 70 years of being dead .


* More At the NOMA*

826









827 *Venice Italy glass circa 1550*









828 *Sir Lawrence Alma Tadema* a Dutch painter of British denizenship (1836-1912)
*Shrine of Venus* 1889 Oil on wood panel









829 *Jean Leon Gerome* French painter/sculpture (1824-1904)
*Le Mousquelaire du Cardinal* circa 1873 Oil on Canvas









830 Covered *Amphora vase* Parian porcelain 1880 









831 *Camille Pisarro* French (1830-1903)
*Garden at the Tuileries in Winter* 1900 Oil on Canvas









832 *Rene Magritte* Belgian (1898-1967) 
*The Love Potion* 1951 Oil on Canvas









833 *Stuart Doyle* American modernist painter(1892-1964)
* Rocks *_________ 1915 Oil on Canvas









834 *Wayne Theibaud* American b. 1920
*Salmon Rose* 1966 Oil on Canvas









835 *Ron Adams* American b. 1934
*Blackburn* 2002 Lithograph on paper


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

836 *Head with serpent helmet* - terracotta ca 300-900 Veracruz culture Mexico(left)
*Pathological figure* terracotta ca 100BC-AD500 Olmec culture Guerrero Mexico middle)
*Articulated figure* terracotta ca 700-900 Veracruz culture Mexico (right)









837 *Jaguar effigy* ceremonial metate(mealing stone) volcanic stone ca 300-700 Costa Rica









838 *Flying Panel* ceremonial metate(mealing stone) volcanic stone ca 800-1000 Costa Rica









839 *Carved vesse*l marble ca 800-1000 Honduras (left)
Large vessel with handle terracotta ca 800-1000 Honduras (middle)
Tripod jar terracotta ca 800-1000 Honduras (right)










840 *Carved commemorative panel* limestone/pigmentca 600-900 Maya culture Mexico/Guatemala









841








842








843








844








845








846








847








848


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Enjoyed your updates very much, Robert - especially No. 832, 833, 841 and
the whole room pic No. 848 with great works of art! kay:

Thank you for showing so much pictures of museum's collections! :cheers:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

I wonder, is Parian porcelain like Parian marble?


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

yansa said:


> Enjoyed your updates very much, Robert - especially No. 832, 833, 841 and
> the whole room pic No. 848 with great works of art! kay:
> Thank you for showing so much pictures of museum's collections! :cheers:


I like 833 as well, the color and the brush strokes but it's bad I can't figure out the 2nd word of the title, 
and room in 848 is full of high end modern paintings.
thanks again Silvia, you've always have something interesting and thought provoking comments.



skymantle said:


> I wonder, is Parian porcelain like Parian marble?


it's good bro you ask me this 'cause I've learned something and I got this from wikipedia -
_*Parian marble* is a fine-grained semi translucent pure-white and entirely flawless marble quarried 
during the classical era on the Greek island of Paros in the Aegean Sea.
It was highly prized by ancient Greeks for making sculptures. Some of the greatest masterpieces of ancient Greek sculpture 
were carved from Parian marble, including the Medici Venus and the Winged Victory of Samothrace._

I saw the Winged Victory/Nike at the Louvres and now I know it's Parian marble and -

_Parian ware is an artificial substitute for marble, originally a brand name for a variety of unglazed bisque porcelain, 
developed in 1842 in England. This is cast in moulds, typically for small busts and figurines, rather than carved._


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Really like the shots of the Mississippi. I think you can really capture some of the soul of a place by walking along, or sailing along, its river.

Also love the hat on grave shot. Always love graveyards.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Love those central American artifacts, #836 and on.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful city and pics! Thank you, dear Friend.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

wow! beautiful photos. nice of you showing those ancient artifacts.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice pictures, some old buildings, the graveyards and the museum pieces.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks for your nice comments - to *Sylvia,skymantle, Jane, Nick, friend Robert, Dave & **skylark* - 
Enjoy the springtime while it lasts!!!

849








850








851








852








853








854








855








856








857








858








859








860


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

These are big nice houses that I'm wishfully thinking I own one of them.
Pick your choice -
861








862








863








864








865








866








867








868








869








870


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from New Orleans


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fine updates, Robert, and I love many of these villas and the beautiful old trees
some of them have nearby. kay:
This is my favourite pic, with blossoming tree and in lovely light and pastel colours... 



capricorn2000 said:


> 862


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

wonderful shots of the downtown area, the high-end residential area as well the museum.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

#870 for me, capricorn. Love those Ionic columns!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

857 is my favorite kay:, I love this street and the athmospheric light


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful sets, dear Friend!
I love those big nice houses.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

nice photo update... I like those beautiful mansions specially no. 869 with attic.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Very nice images.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

yansa said:


> Fine updates, Robert, and I love many of these villas and the beautiful old trees
> some of them have nearby. kay:
> This is my favourite pic, with blossoming tree and in lovely light and pastel colours...


Nice choice *Silvia* - a classic Greek ionic columns, shade of corals, French windows, wrought iron and an attic. 
For *Nick*- a classical facade, neat and corporate looking and an old fashioned fire places.
Me if I'm (filthy rich) I'll choose no. 869 - a big house with an attic as well and seemingly with a basement.
Thanks guys and likewise, to *Chris, Milbert, G E, my friend Roberto, George *and *diddyD* - 
I'm really happy reading your nice comments and doubly happy for the reappearance of my photos. 

871








872








873








874








875








876








877








878








879








880


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

881








882








883








884








885








886








887








888








889








890


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Such a lovely town and good photos! kay:

This for instance is a very special place with the light turqoise colour combined
with all the natural green, the light and shadows... Beautiful!



capricorn2000 said:


> 878


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

beautiful....like the clear photos.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

One of my favorite cities in USA very well captured in your photos, dear friend. Great!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice and pleasant photos pleasing to the eyes.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

beautiful photo update...a city with unique buildings.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

lovely photo update....the city is uniquely gorgeous.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

yansa said:


> Such a lovely town and good photos! kay:
> This for instance is a very special place with the light turqoise colour combined
> with all the natural green, the light and shadows... Beautiful!


I like the arches and the color beige and turqouise and the latter happened to be my birthstone.
Thanks Silvia, Dan, mi amigo Roberto, Chris, Madonna, Charlie and Karl - I couldn't ask for more from you guys.

*Shots from my brother's cam... hope you like them.*

891








892








893








894








895








896








897








898








899








900


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

901








902








903








904








905








906








907








908








909








910


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

A branch of Popeye's (#894) just opened here! Must give it a try. If it's good enough for New Orleans it's good enough for me.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

With the turquoise you have a very beautiful birthstone, which is connected
to the Indian people, Robert.

Many lovely pics of a lovely city! kay:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Very nice shots, I love the city, feel a great special athmosphere


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

I like the style of these photos, a bit old-fashioned. Very nice NOLA


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from New Orleans


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

lovely photo update....nice place indeed.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful photos......lovely city of New Orleans.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Fascinating! Like being in a time capsule in a lot of these photos.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

A very nice collection - and interesting to look at.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Any new updates from New Orleans, capricorn?


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Another beautiful set of photos. thank you dear friend.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

beautiful city indeed. one different style of architecture from the rest of the country.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Sorry guys for the late response - 



Why-Why said:


> A branch of Popeye's (#894) just opened here! Must give it a try. If it's good enough for New Orleans it's good enough for me.


I tried Popeye not in NO but somewhere else and I can't remember the taste anymore. Have you tried that Nick and how was it?



yansa said:


> With the turquoise you have a very beautiful birthstone, which is connected
> to the Indian people, Robert.
> Many lovely pics of a lovely city! kay:


I've noticed that here that the few old First Nation that I saw in the streets were wearing that stone and even in the paintings. 
anyways, thanks for that Silvia and your nice comments as well.
Likewise, thank you guys for your nice comments/likes/visits - I'm really glad for that - *G E, Falp6, Chris, George, Alexander,
Bristol Mike, diddyD, my friend Roberto & DWest *- thanks again. 

911








912








913








914








915








916








917








918








919








920


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

921








922








923








924








925








926








927








928








929








930


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

beautiful places and color too.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

capricorn2000 said:


> I've noticed that here that the few old First Nation that I saw in the streets were wearing that stone and even in the paintings.
> anyways, thanks for that Silvia and your nice comments as well.


I've heard that good qualities of turquoise are getting rare, so everyone
can be happy if he has a good piece at home. 
I have a quadratic pendant which I love very much, but don't know if it's
good quality or some grounded leftovers which are pressed together to
a stone, as we hear sometimes. 


I love the old turquoise jewellery of the First Nation as we sometimes see
it on pictures or paintings...


Again enjoyed your very good New Orleans mix, Robert, and pick out these two
among many favourites:





capricorn2000 said:


> 912
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

capricorn2000 said:


> I tried Popeye not in NO but somewhere else and I can't remember the taste anymore. Have you tried that Nick and how was it?


Haven't gone there yet, capricorn, but will report when I do. Will demand gumbo, red beans and alligator po'boys in that order. Great shots, by the way.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Seeing your pictures of New Orleans, I can not help but think of _A Streetcar Named Desire_.
Thank you, dear friend!


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice photos of this beautiful and unique city.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

nice photo update.... always like those 19th century architecture.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

nice photos, can't get enough of this beautiful city.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Sorry for the late update - but anyways thanks anyone for dropping by -*



yansa said:


> I've heard that good qualities of turquoise are getting rare, so everyone can be happy if he has a good piece at home.
> I have a quadratic pendant which I love very much, but don't know if it's
> good quality or some grounded leftovers which are pressed together to
> a stone, as we hear sometimes.
> ...


*Thanks Silvia and I'm glad for your enjoying them.*


Why-Why said:


> Haven't gone there yet, capricorn, but will report when I do. Will demand gumbo, red beans and alligator po'boys in that order. Great shots, by the way.


Nick, thanks for that, will wait for your _taste test_ and have a warm nice day.



Gratteciel said:


> Seeing your pictures of New Orleans, I can not help but think of _A Streetcar Named Desire_.
> Thank you, dear friend!


Regarding "Streetcar Named Desire" you know when I walked around the French Quarter, I'm looking for that house with a small yard at the side where Vivien Leigh and her sister lived, but I didn't find any. Taking a ride to an original streetcar (which I assumed you did that too when you visited NO and which I believe the city really maintains/operates to give visitors an experience) and you know the experience like - the cars' windows are open (no air con) so you can hear the intermittent noise of the iron wheels hitting the iron rails and from time to time there's a blast sound coming from the engine (I think), the cars are shaking and you have to use a big amount of strenth to push the rear door open. Really tiring but nice to experience though. 
Thanks my friend, that movie is one of my all time favorites which also starred Marlon Brando and Karl Malden and was that Susan Strasberg the sister?

As well, to *skylark, madonnagirl, Dave & George*, thank you again, I really appreciate your regular visits and comments....have fun, summer is just around the corner.

*More for NOMA -*

916 *Simone Cantarini* - (aka) Simone da Pesaro, Il Pesarese) 1612 -1648 Verona
Italian painter and engraver









917 *Alessandro Magnasco* (aka) Il Lissandrino) 1667 - 1749 Genoa Italy









918 *Giovanni Batista Tiepolo* (ak) Gianbatista, Giambattista Tiopolo) 1696 -1770 Venice Italy









919 *Jean Beraud 1848* - 1935 French painter born in St. Peterburg Russia









920 *Guiliano De Piero Di Bugiardi* 









921








922








923








924








925


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

926








927








928








929








930








931








932








933








934








935


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wonderful pics! I like these vintage colors kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Turquoise traditionally is set in silver - I think that fits better to this stone 

than gold. (By the way: A Streetcar Named Desire - unforgettable!)


This time my favourites are the painting by Jean Beraud, the decorated bicycle
and the wonderful building in the last pic! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from New Orleans


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

capricorn2000 said:


> *
> Thanks my friend, that movie is one of my all time favorites which also starred Marlon Brando and Karl Malden and was that Susan Strasberg the sister*


*

It was Kim Hunter as Stanley's sister ... a great movie indeed. Speaking of New Orleans, have you seen the Treme TV miniseries? Captures N.O. music brilliantly. Oh, and I like that Beraud painting very much ... ashamed to say, never even heard of that artist.*


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

great city, beautiful shots.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice and thanks for the update....I never have enough of the city.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

charming photo update..will wait for more photos.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

yansa said:


> Turquoise traditionally is set in silver - I think that fits better to this stone than gold.
> 
> *And also usually wear by men like the Arabs in the Middle East. I saw lots of them and I think men wearing gold is not allowed as it happened to my officemate while we were in a mall and a religious police asked him to remove his gold necklace.*
> 
> ...





Why-Why said:


> It was Kim Hunter as Stanley's sister ... a great movie indeed. Speaking of New Orleans, have you seen the _Treme_ TV miniseries? Captures N.O. music brilliantly. Oh, and I like that Beraud painting very much ... ashamed to say, never even heard of that artist.


You're right Nick, it was Kim Hunter, my bad.
Honestly, I seldomly watch TV but I'll check that out.
It's really nice to walk along Bourbon Street because the bars which are close to each others are playing music of difference genres - there's rock, jazz & blue , R&B, pop and even old traditional American tunes or is it called ragtime? 
But I expecting to hear songs like "House of the Rising Sun".

Thank you as well to *Roman, Chris, Marlon, Alexander & Charlie* - it's really elating to read your nice comments.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*From my brother's camera*

936








937








938








939








940








941








942








943








944








945


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

946








947








948








949








950








951








952








953








954








955


----------



## MMJ1405 (May 18, 2008)

Amazing!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

_Jean Beraud_ - I never heard his name before until you introduced this talented
artist to me, Robert. I consider his chair/bust/moustache-painting  a masterpiece!
(Edit: Sorry, I mixed here something up.  But both painters are great! kay


Thank you for the interesting information about religious restrictions for
men wearing gold in the Middle East! I'm so glad that we have nothing
like a _"religious police"_ any more - reminds me of the "Inquisition" in Middle Age
and Renaissance...


Wonderful updates in nice colours! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

capricorn2000 said:


> Regarding "Streetcar Named Desire" you know when I walked around the French Quarter, I'm looking for that house with a small yard at the side where Vivien Leigh and her sister lived, but I didn't find any. Taking a ride to an original streetcar (which I assumed you did that too when you visited NO and which I believe the city really maintains/operates to give visitors an experience) and you know the experience like - the cars' windows are open (no air con) so you can hear the intermittent noise of the iron wheels hitting the iron rails and from time to time there's a blast sound coming from the engine (I think), the cars are shaking and you have to use a big amount of strenth to push the rear door open. Really tiring but nice to experience though.
> Thanks my friend, that movie is one of my all time favorites which also starred Marlon Brando and Karl Malden and was that Susan Strasberg the sister?


A Streetcar Named Desire is also one of my favorite classic movies. 
The characters of Tennessee Williams are excellently delineated and the scenes of confrontation have a great strength.
There was also a 1995 version (I think it was for television) with Alec Baldwin, Jessica Lange, John Goodman and Diane Lane.
In my city (as in many cities in the world) this play has been performed in theater on several occasions.

Thank you for these new wonderful sets of photos, dear friend!


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

What a mixing of styles in New Orleans (French balconies, Georgian houses...). It's very interesting.


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

impressive photo update...of one of America's unique cities.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful photos, nice city specially the French Quarter.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

beautiful! the last photo is like an UFO.:lol:


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

lovely city, nice pictures.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

beautiful photos, loving them.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

very nice photo update of this lovely city.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

grand photos, lovely, lovely city.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

beautiful update.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice, New Orleans emits a differently unique character....beautiful photos.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

what wonderful inputs coming from you guys which really make this quite interestingly colorful....
Thank you all! - *MMJ1405, Sylvia* for interesting exchange of thoughts and knowledge, *friend Roberto* - for your input on that interesting classic, *falp6, milbertdavid, skylark, alexander, charliewong, mygeorge, karlvan, danmartin, madonna & Dwest* for all your wonderful comments which I really appreciate and gladden me....
thank you again and have a nice and wonderful day.

956








957








958








959








960








961








962








963








964








965


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

966








967








968








969








970








971








972








973








974








975


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates also from New Orleans


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for your nice words at the beginning, Robert, and have a nice day too! 


Phantastic update, and these are very beautiful, artistic shots :applause:





capricorn2000 said:


> 964





capricorn2000 said:


> 967


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

I love those shots of the cemetery! All flesh is grass ...


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

nice photo update, loving them like photo # 967.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

beautiful photo update, I like the uniqueness of this city.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice photo update of New Orleans - the house of the rising sun.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice shots with expressive colors.


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

beautiful photo update....loving them.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

wonderful photos with apt colors.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Another great set of images of beautiful New Orleans, dear friend!
Very interesting shots of the Pharmacy Museum and your photos of the cemetery are really beautiful. I loved the atmosphere of all of them.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

lovely specially the color of the cemetery - kind of creepy but nice.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

We would like to see more updates from New Orleans


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

pretty nice photos, I like this quaint city of New Orleans.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

great! love your updates.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice updates, like the color and the composition of your photos....more pls.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

lovely collection of photos of one of the unique cities in America.


----------

